
Tesla announces Q4 deliveries; full year delivery slightly below expectations - devy
https://electrek.co/2017/01/03/tesla-announces-q4-deliveries-22200-delivered-24882-produced-full-year-deliveries-76230-slightly-below-expectations-of-80000/
======
londons_explore
I read this as "We're making cars we have no buyer for, to sit in showrooms,
just to meet our target."

